# Superbill - does anyone happen to have a superbill for Anesthesia?



## vbrown0214 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, does anyone happen to have a superbill for Anesthesia? 

Thanks,


Vicki


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 17, 2012)

http://askleslie.net/drup3/?m=200704

The above site has an anesthesia superbill. Go to the left hand side under billing tools.


----------

